# 52 Weeks of Stella



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

That's one gorgeous girl! I can't wait to watch her coat change.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

She is BEAUTIFUL! So much expression in her eyes!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

What a gorgeous little girl you've got! <3


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

I realized I posted this is in the wrong area. Does anyone know how to get in touch with an admin? I wanted to see if they could help me move and or delete so I can repost in the right spot! TY!


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*Sunshine!*

We live in Rochester, NY and today has been one of the first semi-warm days in a long time so we decided to play! 

Stella at 20 weeks and 37IBs!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She is just adorable. Great pictures.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She is lovely!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She is so cute! I'm going to enjoy watching her grow and reading about her adventures!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Precious! Thanks for sharing. Its going to be fun watching her clear!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What a face ! She looks like a teddy bear !


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*Stella - 21 Weeks*

The weekend Stella attended her last Puppy Kindergarten class. I am amazed at how far she has come. She started in the class cowering behind me and whimpering in the corner because she was nervous, shy and scared. She ended that class being the most outgoing puppy in the room. She is no longer terrified of large dogs and loves to play chase with them. She even started standing up for herself with a dog that was bullying her every class. 

Here is a picture of Stella towards the end of class after lots of running and playing! She was ready for a nap when we got home.

21 Weeks at 38IBS!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Stella is lovely! Is she a silver, blue? Stunning with such an expressive face. Will love watching her grow up!


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh, thank you! I think she is a doll. She is silver. I can't wait for her coat to clear.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Love Stella's silver face, she looks like a larger version of Miss Pia at that age


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

twyla said:


> Love Stella's silver face, she looks like a larger version of Miss Pia at that age


I got curious and had to go look at your "52 weeks of Pia" post. SOOOO Cute! You are right, they do look very similar. Stella is just a giant version.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What a baby face! You aren't going to recognise her when she gets her first face shave. Enjoy that baby look while you can; they grow up so quickly.


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*Stella aka Stell Belle aka CRAZY PUP!*

Stella is CRAZY! :aetsch: She is by far the most difficult puppy I have ever owned. We have been going to puppy training and we are finished with our "Puppy Kindergarten" class which involved some basics, but was mainly play time. Now we are in "Obedience One" and she is the worst dog in the entire class. I can't even get her to sit... some days I just don't know what to do with her. She is so smart and I know she can do it. She just doesn't want too!

Anyhow, she has made "some" improvements on her potty accidents in the house. This is another thing I have never struggled with before. My previous pups have been potty trained in a few weeks after being home. Stell Belle is 5 months! 

A few weeks ago I traveled for business and my husband decided to let her free roam the bedroom at night instead of crating her! I was shocked by this, but he said she had no accidents which is great. Although this shows progress, I still don't trust her enough so she goes in the crate at night when I am home. 

However, this morning I got up to let her out around 5 am and decided to lay down and not put her back in her crate and we had the most special loving moment. She curled up around my head (she is not small at 38IBs) and twisted her face so we were nose to nose. This is how we stayed for several minutes before she decides to very gently kiss my cheek. :angel2: I was thinking this is why we are putting in all this work - for moments like this. 

Anyhow, no real point to my story here. Just that I am worn out, but still loving her so! 

A new picture to come over the weekend and I will weigh her again. I think her growth is slowing down a little so I am guessing she will be just over 39IB's on Saturday, but we shall see!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I feel you, sdefanti. I've had dogs all my life and Maizie is hands down my most difficult puppy. However, she is 100% worth it because she is so smart, trainable, and loving. But yes, poodles have a mind of their own! They don't blindly do what you say like a golden retriever. 

One tip I have for you is to exercise her before training class. It sounds like she has too much energy to be able to focus. 

Hang in there and keep enjoying those sweet moments


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*22 Weeks Already?*

Wow! Time sure does fly! Stella is officially 22 weeks old. I swear it feels like she just joined our family yesterday! 

I weighed her Saturday and she has hit 40.1 IBS. Unbelievable! I really thought her growth would start to slow by now. 

I wanted to get some good shots of her playing ball, but unfortunately we were stuck inside this weekend. Rain, rain, go away! Stella wants to play!!! 

She gets groomed on Friday. Not shaving off the baby fur till later, but doing a general puppy cut & shaving the face this time around. Hoping this helps solve the constant water she tracks through the house from her water bowl. It's like she tries to swim in there! 

Anyhow, like I said no good photos this week, but here is one of us both being goofy! She is such a ham. Silly, funny, goofy, funny, etc... There are not enough words to describe her!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She's a big girl! Puppyhood is soooooo exhausting! Can't wait to see her pretty face all smooth and soft!


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*Freaking out!*

My poor Stella has been scratching her sides and back like crazy, chasing her tail and just in general being a nut ball. I thought it was nervous energy. I have never owned a poodle previous to Stella, but everyone tells me they are high strung so that is what I chalked it up too. 

I was looking forward to getting her groomed and cleaned up today. My husband dropped her off this morning and the groomer told him to call me. She knows that I am particular about not cutting her coat yet. She is just a baby and I want that fluffy, puffy, puppy coat to stay around. Anyhow, the groomer had my husband break the bad news - she has to shave my baby! NOOOoooo! She is not ready. She is just a baby. Tears! She said Stella has been scratching so much because she is matted! I brush her all the time, but apparently the matt is down to the skin which she says is common with the puppy fur. I feel like a bad poodle Mom! I have so much to learn. :withstupid:

Plus, I am so disappointed that we have to shave her puppy coat off already! I love her puppy coat!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, it's okay! The hair will grow back, and she will be so much more comfortable. I had to shave Maizie after her surgery due to tons of matting all over, so don't feel bad, it happens. Do you have a greyhound comb? Works great for making sure your dog is mat-free.


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

I have been using a pin brush. I do have a comb similar to the one pictured below that I use on on my Poms. I should use that instead?


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

A pin brush is not going to get down to the skin and take care of mats on a long puppy coat unless you really work at it. You need a good slicker, and do line brushing. Just brushing over the top will not do the job. Get your groomer to give you a brushing demo, or look on youtube. 

The comb is not for getting the mats out, it will cause pain. It's for checking the area you have just brushed to see if you got all the little beginning mats. After you brush out an area, run your comb thru carefully to see if a little mat stops it, then use your brush on the mat. For pet coat (not show) a mat splitter is very handy. It looks like a curved letter opener, with a razor blade inside the curve.

Keeping that long puppy coat takes diligent brushing...all the way down to the skin, every day. It's a hassle, because it does mat easily. Hopefully, adult coat may be easier to manage!


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*There are no words!*

23 Weeks - Stella Belle

Her first shave down due to matting! She looks like a completely different dog.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

What a pretty girl! She looks so happy and she will be comfy now.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh she is adorable! And look at that smile! She is one happy puppy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She looks so happy! And nothing can take away from her prettiness! Grooming/brushing correctly to prevent matting is something you learn when you have a poodle! Don't be too dismayed, it grows back really fast and in the meantime do look up 'line brushing'. I bet you'll do a better job from now on............we all learned that way in some degree LOL!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Stella is cute as a button


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Still beautiful and now you have a velvetine poodle. I lovehow that feels. Look at that happy face too!

VQ


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*24 weeks*

Stella is 24 weeks and hanging around 41 IBS right now. She is digging her new haircut and she will graduate from Obiendence 1 on Wednesday if she passes her test! Wish her luck. She has the "squirrel complex" so she is going to need it! :aetsch:


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*31 Weeks*

Wow! I have really missed the boat and have not posted anything since Stella was 24 weeks. It has been a really bad couple of months with my other dog very, very ill. She passed away on June 22nd. Plus travel baseball with my youngest son and lots of drama with my 15 year old. Not to mention Full-time work and full-time college. I am barely keeping my head above water!

With all that, I have to say Stella has became the light of my day. Her personality has changed so much from the day we brought her home. I have loved watching her grow and change. She went from crazy, hyperactive, destructive puppy to this cuddly, loving, protective, sweet dog. She is still destructive, but we are hoping she will grow out of that! :act-up:

Here a recent pic. Not a great one. I was out of town for a few days and when I came home at 1 am on Friday night, she did not leave my side until I got up Saturday morning. I think she missed her mommy. Saturday morning before breakfast and a walk. The other picture is from the 4th of July where she just looks so darn happy!

She is looking a little rough right now. We missed her grooming appointment when my pup passed and my groomer has no availability till the 19th! :ahhhhh:


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*31 Weeks*

Oh and I forgot to mention. She is 31 weeks and 55 IBS!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She's still looking very happy!!!! Gotta love that face!!! Remember to keep up with the brushing and combing!!!
Even with a short clip, her ears and armpits will mat! Teach the kids to do it while sitting around watching TV! Just 5 or 10 mins a day keeps the mats away LOL!!!!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh, what a sweet little angel she is! I can see why she is the light of your day, scruffy or not.

And let me add that I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your other love bug. Their lives with us are always so short but we are so enriched by their presence. I know that you carry her with you in your heart and in your memories.

You are quite busy now, but my Rx for you is: "Things will get better." Repeat 3X as needed.


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*32 Weeks*

Stella is 32 weeks and extremely spoiled. I have pictures to prove it.:aetsch: In her defense, she had few long hours of cheering on her favorite little boys baseball game.


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*33 weeks*

We just brought Stella home from the groomer. She had to have ears shaved down, but it really doesn't look all that bad. The groomer did confirm that her adult coat is starting to come in and said things might get difficult for the next couple of months so to be patient with the brushing/combing and don't freak out about mats. That made me fee so much better as I felt like a bad poodle mommy with the ear mats. Here are a few new pics!


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*34 Weeks*

A few pics of my snuggly girl. We cuddle every morning before getting out of bed and it's during this time she shows her calm, gentle side. The best part is she is always smiling! Love my girl and can't believe it was 6 months ago that I was picking her up from NC.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning snuggles are the best! She looks so sweet and happy.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I think the short ears look good on Stella. She has a very regal look to her with that long neck. During coat change, I always brushed and combed with a nice spray of Cowboy Magic. It made the whole "dealing with tangles" ordeal much easier to handle.


----------

